# Ammo for 629 44 mag.



## mashley707 (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a 6 inch 44 mag Smith and Wesson 629. I'm looking for info on a good hunting/defense round as well as a good 44 special round to plink with?

Mike


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i only shoot the 44mag winchester 210gr silvertip out of my 629. they move quite fast and accurate and they hit hard (i use them for hunting). i completely recomend them for the 629. i would look into reloading if you are going to do alot of plinking though, any ammo that will fit this gun is expensive.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Full-power .44 Mags are great for hunting medium game, but poor choices for defense. They kick very hard and penetrate too deeply. 

.44 Specials are perfectly adequate for defense. There's no reason to confine them to plinking. I'm not crazy about Cor-Bon ammo in general, but their .44 Special load starts a 165 gr JHP at about 1000fps. That's about like a .40 S&W with more frontal area, which should be excellent.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I can tell you when I got my .44spl they wanted $21.00 for a box of fifty. I went down to my reloading shop and got the dies and I now load 50rds for about $4.50 a box. I have already paid for them dies about three times over. Good luck.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

If you must stick with factory ammunition, the Remington 240gr. Semi-Jacketed Hollow point is good on larger game, and the Federal 180 JHP does a good job on deer. These in .44 Magnum.

I'm not sure if its available, but Winchester had a .44 Special loaded with a 225gr. Silvertip bullet for a defense load.

But, as has been pointed out, the .44 Magnum revolver really shines when fed carefully concocted home brew.


Bob Wright


----------

